# Photographing Waterfalls Lakes & Streams



## JosephCarter (Oct 8, 2013)

I thought I would share this blog article I wrote on the Beginners' Forum, as its geared towards beginners, and hopefully will help some people out.

<Link Deleted>

If you have any questions or comments I'd really love it if you use the comments field on the bottom of the blog post itself, to encourage more discussion on my new blog.. even if you're not a beginner I'd love to hear what you think!

Thanks for looking!


----------



## BruceWayne (Dec 5, 2013)

I would like to thank you for the efforts you have made in writing this post. your provided information is easy to understand and implement.


----------

